# General > Pets Corner >  Pregnant Doggy

## kitty

I have a lovely springer spaniel who i am now hoping is pregnant. 

I was just wandering what other orgers have experienced with their pregnant doggies, changes in appetitie, them not being themselves, that sort of thing.

----------


## carzanne

i remember when our dog was pregnant she began making little beds everywhere and went really thin at her back end, plus went realy motherly towards soft toys taking them to her bed and carring them around lik a puppy

----------


## kitty

I can't wait for her to be like that. I'm already planning everything because i know it won't be that long to wait if she is.  :Grin:

----------


## cullykev

hey u should feed ur dog puppy food cos it has the right ingredants for ur dog when pregant

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Oh crumbs, I wish I hadn't clicked on this thread - I've *always* wanted a Springer!

(OH and I have said no dog until our very ancient cat is no longer with us, as it wouldn't be fair on her to introduce a puppy at her time of life)

----------


## kitty

> hey u should feed ur dog puppy food cos it has the right ingredants for ur dog when pregant


 
Hi, yeah i read that i am meant to feed her premium puppy food.  What is classed as premium puppy food?? Does anyone know??

----------


## kitty

> Oh crumbs, I wish I hadn't clicked on this thread - I've *always* wanted a Springer!
> 
> (OH and I have said no dog until our very ancient cat is no longer with us, as it wouldn't be fair on her to introduce a puppy at her time of life)


 
I'm not going to help. lol. I ended up with her by mistake and would never part with her now. They're such a loving breed and so friendly. Brilliant with my son as well.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

> I'm not going to help. lol. I ended up with her by mistake and would never part with her now. They're such a loving breed and so friendly. Brilliant with my son as well.


Yes, but are you planning on keeping all the puppies too???

She's a lovely looking dog - glad she's in such a good home  :Grin:

----------


## kitty

> Yes, but are you planning on keeping all the puppies too???
> 
> She's a lovely looking dog - glad she's in such a good home


 
Thank you.  If i had the space and the time i would do. I'm such a softie when it comes to my animals.

----------


## neepnipper

Premium puppy food are makes such as Hills, James Wellbeloved, Wainwrights etc, if you pop in to Pets at Home they'll advise you on what the premium brands are.

----------


## kitty

> Premium puppy food are makes such as Hills, James Wellbeloved, Wainwrights etc, if you pop in to Pets at Home they'll advise you on what the premium brands are.


 
Thanks neenipper i will do that soon and start stocking up  :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Thank you. If i had the space and the time i would do. I'm such a softie when it comes to my animals.


It is good to pamper pets! They are excellent companions! 

My cat is male, he likes to take wee kittens or puppies and treat them like his own! Teach them the ropes etc etc! Its lovely! 

Hope all goes well!  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

> It is good to pamper pets! They are excellent companions! 
> 
> My cat is male, he likes to take wee kittens or puppies and treat them like his own! Teach them the ropes etc etc! Its lovely! 
> 
> Hope all goes well!


 
Thanks shelley, as i've said i'm just hoping that she is pregnant.  I always pamper my pets, i can't help it, especially her. I've got another dog that is like your cat, he is so soft and good mannered with any animal i decide to bring into the house, i know that when/if she does have puppies that as soon as they are old enough he will just lie there and let them all run around him and play.  I can't wait  :Grin:

----------


## lisbit

She is a lovely springer.  We have two and treasure them although you dont need to be houseproud as they really like to bring outdoors in lol!

----------


## kitty

> She is a lovely springer. We have two and treasure them although you dont need to be houseproud as they really like to bring outdoors in lol!


 
I got my lovley little girl by mistake, took her to look after for a weekend that turned into a couple of weeks, then a month and then i wouldn't let her go.

When i take her walks we go up a country path, when we are on our way home she runs the entire time in the ditch and comes out black, but she loves it.

----------


## Torvaig

> Oh crumbs, I wish I hadn't clicked on this thread - I've *always* wanted a Springer!
> 
> (OH and I have said no dog until our very ancient cat is no longer with us, as it wouldn't be fair on her to introduce a puppy at her time of life)


You can have mine; he has practically broken my finger with being in such a hurry to get to the beach! Had him tied to a railing in town and when I went to release him he took off like a rocket! Unfortunately, my finger was on the other side of the railing holding his lead..... :: .....but I love him really! 

And I have such an important date on Sunday too so I hope I can handle a knife and fork by then!  ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Thanks shelley, as i've said i'm just hoping that she is pregnant. I always pamper my pets, i can't help it, especially her. I've got another dog that is like your cat, he is so soft and good mannered with any animal i decide to bring into the house, i know that when/if she does have puppies that as soon as they are old enough he will just lie there and let them all run around him and play. I can't wait


Well fingers crossed she is pregnant then!  :Smile:  Puppies are so fun to watch! Watching them grow and learn by mistakes!! Just like babies i suppose...you fall over...you get back up with more will power! 

Keep us posted! I will be watching this thread for more info!  :Wink:

----------


## Torvaig

"When i take her walks we go up a country path, when we are on our way home she runs the entire time in the ditch and comes out black, but she loves it".

Yep, that's what spaniels are good at!  :Wink:

----------


## kitty

> Well fingers crossed she is pregnant then!  Puppies are so fun to watch! Watching them grow and learn by mistakes!! Just like babies i suppose...you fall over...you get back up with more will power! 
> 
> Keep us posted! I will be watching this thread for more info!


 
I seriously can't wait, i let my cat have a couple of litters of kittens and when they were around you didn't need telly or anything else, i just watched them playing the whole time.  

Don't worry i will keep you all posted as soon as i can see any evidence of pregnancy there will be more pics of her and then when/if the little bundles of fun and mischief arrive there should probably be an entire section just for pictures of the puppies. lol.

----------


## kitty

> "When i take her walks we go up a country path, when we are on our way home she runs the entire time in the ditch and comes out black, but she loves it".
> 
> Yep, that's what spaniels are good at!


 
They just seem to love it so much.  It's great to watch, not so great though once they reach the house  ::

----------


## lynne duncan

hi there, many congratulations on your impending pregnancy! 
our cocker had 5 puppies in september and thankfully everything went exceedingly smoothly. 
we read everything and googled everywhere. (http://www.tangtini.co.uk/Pregnancy%20Calendar.html) gives a cockers blow by blow account for their pregnancies,

we also got a brilliant book from amazon (The Whelping and Rearing of Puppies: A Complete and Practical Guide)

also you tube is brilliant for watching dog labour if this is your first time

----------


## binbob

> hi there, many congratulations on your impending pregnancy! 
> our cocker had 5 puppies in september and thankfully everything went exceedingly smoothly. 
> we read everything and googled everywhere. (http://www.tangtini.co.uk/Pregnancy%20Calendar.html) gives a cockers blow by blow account for their pregnancies,
> 
> we also got a brilliant book from amazon (The Whelping and Rearing of Puppies: A Complete and Practical Guide)
> 
> also you tube is brilliant for watching dog labour if this is your first time


lynee..u are just an old hand at this now!! ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Have we confirmed doggy is pregnant then? I am so excited to know?!  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

> hi there, many congratulations on your impending pregnancy! 
> our cocker had 5 puppies in september and thankfully everything went exceedingly smoothly. 
> we read everything and googled everywhere. (http://www.tangtini.co.uk/Pregnancy%20Calendar.html) gives a cockers blow by blow account for their pregnancies,
> 
> we also got a brilliant book from amazon (The Whelping and Rearing of Puppies: A Complete and Practical Guide)
> 
> also you tube is brilliant for watching dog labour if this is your first time


 
Thanks for that lynne, i shall have a look at that web site  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## kitty

> Have we confirmed doggy is pregnant then? I am so excited to know?!


Hey Shelley

Not as yet we haven't but still really hopeful, tbh i can't see why she wouldn't be, don't like to count my puppies before they are born though, lol  ::

----------


## buggyracer

a pal of mines jack russell, due in 12 days  :Grin: 

poor little sod, shes fatter now  ::

----------


## kitty

It can't be easy on them buggyracer, especially the smaller animals,  i always thought that if the dog was smaller then they prob wouldn't have as many in a litter but i've now realised that isn't true, a typical springer has between 5 and 8  ::

----------


## kitty kat

my jack russell had 6 and they all came out happy and healthy but 6 i couldnt believe it  ::

----------


## froal

Hi all, 
On your spaniel bitch you can get her scanned at 30 days, i would recommend it for her first time, we get all our 1st time bitches done..
Its just not for making sure she's in pup but it should tell if there's hearts beats but it won't show you how many as they like to hide !  :Smile: 

We've had a few litters now and all got great homes with lots of feed back from our owners !  :Smile: 

Well good luck !

Zoe - Froal Whippets

----------


## kitty

Just a wee update..................... Still no sure for definate but my wee baby is def seeming a wee bit tubbier. 

I know it could still be a phantom pregnancy but have a good feeling that we will have puppies by 24 Feb. (i really hope so anyway)

I will keep you all posted and there will be pics if and when they arrive

----------


## kitty kat

bet your getting excited now 

puppies  ::

----------


## kitty

I am, its ridiculous i know but i can't help myself  ::

----------


## kitty

Thought i'd add another photo to show you all how big she is now getting, should have pups in about 3 weeks  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

What a lovely choochy face....she will be a great little mum.  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

> What a lovely choochy face....she will be a great little mum.


 
Thats her 'mum i don't know whats happening to me' face.

Thanks teenybash, i think she'll be a brilliant mum to  :Grin:

----------


## Sarah

She's beautiful  :Smile:  do you have homes for all the pups?

----------


## kitty

> She's beautiful  do you have homes for all the pups?


Thanks Sarah, not yet i don't, i've got a home for one so far, we'll just have to wait and see how many she has, hopefully it won't be to difficult though

----------


## Liz

She is lovely bless her. :Grin: 

Hope all goes well and you soon hear the patter of tiny paws.

----------


## Sarah

> Thanks Sarah, not yet i don't, i've got a home for one so far, we'll just have to wait and see how many she has, hopefully it won't be to difficult though


Do you not have a waiting list? Why breed her when you aren't sure of homes for all the puppies? Especially when so many dogs are being given up right now.

----------


## Liz

> Do you not have a waiting list? Why breed her when you aren't sure of homes for all the puppies? Especially when so many dogs are being given up right now.


Sorry Kitty but I do agree with Sarah.

What if you don't get homes for all the puppies?

----------


## kitty

Thats ok.  I do have other people interested but didn't want to tell people they were definately getting a puppy until i know how many she has, the one that has definately gone is going to the owner of the stud dog and i have at least 3 other people interested ready for when they are born.

I have looked into everything carefully before i decided to let her have puppies and made sure that there is definately a want for her puppies, and i will of course keep any puppies until they do find good loving homes.  She is a very small spaniel and will be very surprised if she has more than 5, and there is still ther very real chance that i will keep one myself as i doubt i will be able to resist once they are born.

I am also only letting her have one litter and as soon as the puppies are weaned little misty will be off to the vets to get spayed.   :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Thanks for the explanation Kitty.

I wasn't having a 'go at you' but, unlike yourself, there are too many irresponsible people who let their dogs(or should I say bitches)have puppies with no thought of the consequences.

Looking forward to photos of the puppies.I am getting my 'aaaaawwwwws' all ready!!!lol

----------


## kitty

> Thanks for the explanation Kitty.
> 
> I wasn't having a 'go at you' but, unlike yourself, there are too many irresponsible people who let their dogs(or should I say bitches)have puppies with no thought of the consequences.
> 
> Looking forward to photos of the puppies.I am getting my 'aaaaawwwwws' all ready!!!lol


 
I completely agree with you Liz, there are far too many people that over breed their dogs without any thought to what will happen to the puppies or to the poor dog if they have too many puppies.  :Grin:

----------


## froal

Hi Emma,

She looks huge now eh !
I think some people jump the gun a little and i think you'll have no problems in gettting good homes for your puppies as springers are VERY
Popular and make great workers / pets, there is a lady who goes to Caithness Canine Club Dog Agility with her's and does really well with them and they compete regularly !  :Grin: 

Keep us updated and Good luck !

----------


## kitty

Thanks Zoe, i don't rekon i should have too much bother either, just can't wait now.

I would like a shot of your big dog bed though if you don't mind, it'll do her til the pups can start getting out and about  :Grin:

----------


## froal

No problem i'll get it too you soon ok !  :Grin:

----------


## Sarah

Thanks for explaining that. I wasn't meaning to have a go either, I just hate the fact that so many dogs are being PTS each day, when they could be finding homes. I'm glad to hear she will be off to be spayed as soon as its possible. I hope the pups birth goes well, please keep us updated and share pics if you can  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Another update for you all, as you can see she's put on a fair bit of weight now and my poor baby is soo tired.  Puppies are due on tuesday so get ready for some pics of them  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Oh bless the mum in waiting. :Grin: 

She looks like she'll be glad when Tuesday comes!  Looking forward to news of the arrivals.

----------


## kitty

I can't wait for it for her, seeing her struggle to do things she normally does.  The other night she tried to jump the wall to greet me as i came home from work which she normally does but this time she couldn't make it  :Frown:

----------


## Liz

Oh bless her! Still not long now. :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Looking forward to seeing the little ones.......I see that Mum has the milk bar stocked and ready so they will end up like little puddings.  :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Aww bless! I really want one! lol

----------


## kitty kat

poor  her eyes are screaming get em out ::  

lol not long til u is a granny kitty pmsl you getting grey hairs yet  ::

----------


## girnigoe

Aww poor little sweetheart!!   :Smile:   Her look says it all!! 

I can imagine how she feels - I think I looked as fed up when I was pregnant and I only had 1 jiggling around.

Good Luck for Tuesday and keep us posted!!

----------


## kitty

> poor  her eyes are screaming get em out 
> 
> lol not long til u is a granny kitty pmsl you getting grey hairs yet


Me? Grey hairs? Never  :: .........................

Ok i've already got a few of them so don't think i can put it down to being a granny. lol  ::

----------


## kitty

> Looking forward to seeing the little ones.......I see that Mum has the milk bar stocked and ready so they will end up like little puddings.


 
She certainly does, everytime she lies down it's leaking out all over the place, poor little thing doesn't know whats happening to her

----------


## kitty

> Aww poor little sweetheart!!  Her look says it all!! 
> 
> I can imagine how she feels - I think I looked as fed up when I was pregnant and I only had 1 jiggling around.
> 
> Good Luck for Tuesday and keep us posted!!


 
Thank you. I know, she looks so fed up with it all. I was thinking exactly the same as you about when i was pregnant and i too only had one, at least it gives me sympathy for her. lol  ::

----------


## lynne duncan

hi when our cocker had hers (last sept she went five days early) the day she went into labour she was not herself at all couldn't settle all day and then about 10o'clock at night she had a show when i let her out for the toilet. about an hour after that she started shivering quite violently, and at midnight the first pup was born.

I stayed with hepzie the whole night are you planning sitting up with your spaniel or just going to let her get on with it

----------


## kitty

> hi when our cocker had hers (last sept she went five days early) the day she went into labour she was not herself at all couldn't settle all day and then about 10o'clock at night she had a show when i let her out for the toilet. about an hour after that she started shivering quite violently, and at midnight the first pup was born.
> 
> I stayed with hepzie the whole night are you planning sitting up with your spaniel or just going to let her get on with it


 
She's had some shivers this morning and is now being very quiet and starting to dig up her bed so looks like she's on her way now.  

I'm going to see what she wants to do, i know i'll be able to tell if she wants me around or wants to be left alone so i'll just wait and see, I know one thing for sure though and thats if she does start having them through the night i won't be getting much sleep whether she wants the company or not i'm already waking up every couple of hours and checking on her and her bed is only a couple of feet away from mine  :Grin: .  It's like having a baby of my own again  ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> She's had some shivers this morning and is now being very quiet and starting to dig up her bed so looks like she's on her way now. 
> 
> I'm going to see what she wants to do, i know i'll be able to tell if she wants me around or wants to be left alone so i'll just wait and see, I know one thing for sure though and thats if she does start having them through the night i won't be getting much sleep whether she wants the company or not i'm already waking up every couple of hours and checking on her and her bed is only a couple of feet away from mine . It's like having a baby of my own again


Aw awsome. keep us updated on the progress!  ::  I have been watching this thread religously for updates. 

All the best though! Cant wait to see pictures of the wee blessings.

----------


## kitty

> Aw awsome. keep us updated on the progress!  I have been watching this thread religously for updates. 
> 
> All the best though! Cant wait to see pictures of the wee blessings.


 
Thanks Shelley. Don't worry, there will be constant updates from the first one appearing to the end and photos as soon as possible  :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

> She certainly does, everytime she lies down it's leaking out all over the place, poor little thing doesn't know whats happening to her


If she is flowing milk I doubt she will last till Tuesday.......looking forward to all your updates...I am sure we will al want to keep count with you as they appear. :Smile:

----------


## lynne duncan

oooh! exciting time for you, bairns are reading over my shoulder and they are thinking from the last pic that maybe she'll have 8, i though 7. 
hope she is doing fine and you too

plenty of towels and cups of tea

----------


## Tugmistress

Good luck with the pups, it's a magical time. I've been there with sasha through both her litters, 8 each time and i had the biggest stupidest grin ever on my face.

----------


## kitty

We've got 4 puppies so far  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Oh that's wonderful! :Grin:  Are they all okay?

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Wooopee! I have been watchin this since u said it might be starting!  :Smile:  

Hope they are all doin fine!

----------


## kitty

Everything seems to be fine, she looked like she was rejecting the first one and kept trying to hide behind me, she wasn't sure of the noise the pup was making so we put her in the kitchen to have some time to herself and when we went back in to check there were 4 pups and she was feedign them so we'll wait and see if there are any more.  I'm sooooooo happy. lol  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Aw that is awsome news! Hope all the pups are doing fine.  ::

----------


## kitty

Pictures will be posted tomorrow as soon as i know that everything is ok for definate

----------


## Liz

Many congratulations Granny!lol

Wonder how many more there will be?

It's a good job we don't know where you live or you may have two faces teeting in through your window ie Shelley and me!lol

I just love the smell of puppies and the noise they make. Oh and the wee pink bowgs! ::

----------


## teenybash

Awwww can't wait to see the little chunklings.....bet she is such a proud Mama with her bairns. Congratulations Granma....... :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Aw that is awsome news and cant wait to see the pics! Congrats!  :Wink:

----------


## kitty

Its looking like 6 now, bit hard to tell the way they are lying but definately more than 4. looks like i'm in for a long night  :Grin:  :Grin: 

I couldn't be happier though  :Grin:

----------


## neepnipper

Hope all is well with the babies! :Grin:

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Six??  Crikey, no wonder she had that 'get these things out of me' look in that last picture!

Congratulations both of you, looking forward to seeing the pics  :Grin:

----------


## lisbit

Thats wonderful news.  I bet you are so excited.  Looking forward to all your updates

----------


## kitty

Heres some pics

----------


## girnigoe

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.   Wow!!!  They are Gorgeous!!!

Congratulations.  You must be so proud!!!   :Grin:

----------


## kitty

> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. Wow!!! They are Gorgeous!!!
> 
> Congratulations. You must be so proud!!!


 
Thanks girnigoe. I am she's being absolutely brilliant with them  :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

What a lovely little mother.....she looks so gentle and protective of her little ones.  Bless them. :Smile:

----------


## Jovi

:Grin:  Glad Mum and pups are well,congratulations,lots of fun to come.  :Grin:

----------


## cuddlepop

What  cute pictures,mum looking oh so proud and protective.
How they doing today Kitty. :Grin:

----------


## kitty

> What cute pictures,mum looking oh so proud and protective.
> How they doing today Kitty.


 
They are doing fine, all well settled and mum just looks delighted that she can run again. lol  :: 

She's doing brilliantly now, all protective as she should be.

----------


## dirtywicker

awwww theyr so cute :Grin:

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Congratulations all round, they're gorgeous  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Many congratulations on six wonderful wee bundles. :: 

Well done Mum, and Granny! xxx

----------


## ShelleyCowie

They are just too cute to be true! Congrats. 


Mum looks happy to have her babies!  :Grin:  xx

----------


## Blondie

Aaaaw so sweet!  I adore springers.... Are they all spoken for?   :Smile:

----------


## wrightrasta

This is the father of the puppys Murphy. He is a working springer spaniel. 







Regards wrightrasta.

----------


## kitty kat

finally at last they look so cute... bet your chuffed you got to see em b4 going to work congrats hope you find homes for em all or have you a favourite already lol  ::  6

----------


## kitty

> Aaaaw so sweet! I adore springers.... Are they all spoken for?


 
Yes they are at the moment, which is really good, saves any worrying  :Grin:

----------


## kitty

> finally at last they look so cute... bet your chuffed you got to see em b4 going to work congrats hope you find homes for em all or have you a favourite already lol  6


 
I'm delighted she had them before i went back to work.  Don't have a fav at the moment, give me another week and ask againe tho  ::

----------


## binbob

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW...so lovely.it brings back memories!!
congratulations to all.hugs for mummy[doggy]. :Grin:

----------


## froal

Cool there really cute she did really well !
Keep us all updated  :Wink:

----------


## Liz

> This is the father of the puppys Murphy. He is a working springer spaniel. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards wrightrasta.


What a handsome Dad they have! 
Have you told him he's a Dad?lol

----------


## kitty

Yes Liz we have told him but if i don't set eyes on him soon i'll be asking for some child support. lol  :: 

She's seeming fine now and all the pups are feeding well, looks like we've got 4 boys and 2 girls but that was just a quick check, i could be completely wrong  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

I should think so as well Kitty! Mind you he will want visitation rights so could get complicated. :: 

Glad the family are all doing well.

Looking forward to seeing their progress.

----------


## teenybash

Typical father, either lounging around the house or messing about outside. :: 
Hope he takes his responsibilities serious now that he has bairns.....
Looking forward to all the pics.

----------


## Foxy

The puppies are so cute, mum and dad are very nice to. Would love another springer as we lost our last one a few years ago but hubby says no as we have 2 jack russells and a german pointer.

----------


## kitty

> The puppies are so cute, mum and dad are very nice to. Would love another springer as we lost our last one a few years ago but hubby says no as we have 2 jack russells and a german pointer.


They make such brilliant loving pets don't they?  I'm a sucker for animals as well and would have a house full of them but i'm not allowed anymore either.  You'd think i'd be happy with 2 dogs, 6 puppies, a cat and a rabbit though wouldn't you  ::

----------


## Sarah

They are beautiful!  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

> They are beautiful!


 
Thank you Sarah  :Grin:

----------


## Dadie

They are lovely.....
Hubby says no....My head says no as I go back to work soon....but my heart says yes....

Hubby has banned me from looking at them ::

----------


## kitty kat

> They are lovely.....
> Hubby says no....My head says no as I go back to work soon....but my heart says yes....
> 
> Hubby has banned me from looking at them


when will men learn we will look we just wont tell them  :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> when will men learn we will look we just wont tell them


Its the same as wen we look at clothes and shoes, we look, we buy, we dont tell!  ::

----------


## Aaldtimer

> Its the same as wen we look at clothes and shoes, we look, we buy, we dont tell!


That's a wee bit more difficult when a new animal appears on the scene! :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Thought i'd add a couple of p hotos now they are a week old. The pups are all doing really well, had to take mum to the vets yesterday, she's got mastitis (not sure of the spelling) but anyway, she's on the mend, a lot happier today and the lump is a bit smaller.






Oh and can anyone tell me how to resize the pictures so they don't appear so big?  Thanks in advance

----------


## Liz

Oh bless them! :Grin:  I just want to tickle those wee pink bowgs!lol

Glad Mum is feeling better as mastitis (correct spelling!)is really painful.

----------


## kitty

> Oh bless them! I just want to tickle those wee pink bowgs!lol
> 
> Glad Mum is feeling better as mastitis (correct spelling!)is really painful.


 
Thanks Liz, its great watching them as they are trying to stand up now and they just sort of wobble and fall over, i could watch them all night.  Mum is defiantely a lot better, yesterday she was just a bit under the weather and wanting to sleep and not doing her usual running around but she's back to running around and having a waggy bum again  :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Aww they look so lovely!  ::  Growing good by the looks of it! 

Mastitis is very painful, i had it! And it is not nice. Poor thing.

----------


## kitty

> Aww they look so lovely!  Growing good by the looks of it! 
> 
> Mastitis is very painful, i had it! And it is not nice. Poor thing.


 
I was lucky enough to never get it.  

I'd say they've doubled in size in the week if not a bit more, not long til their eyes start to open  :Grin:

----------


## Dadie

I know how the mum feels mastitis is bl**dy sore. you feel as if you have flu hot and cold and a really sore boob!

But the pups look well with their little fat tums...

not that I was on here looking ::  honest!

----------


## Foxy

> They make such brilliant loving pets don't they? I'm a sucker for animals as well and would have a house full of them but i'm not allowed anymore either. You'd think i'd be happy with 2 dogs, 6 puppies, a cat and a rabbit though wouldn't you


Kitty i have 3 dogs and 6 cats plus the odd lamb in front of the stove but i always think there's room for another pet.  ::

----------


## kitty

Well four weeks on and this is how the pups are looking now. All playing, causing trouble and getting into things they shouldn't be. I'd be disappointed if it was any other way.

----------


## teenybash

What little cutie pies...all beautiful and full of adorable puppiness. :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Awwww look! They are gettin so big! I was just thinkin the other day about them....little monsters eh!  ::

----------


## lisbit

Oh they are so adorable and minds me when we got ours.  It doesnt take long for them to get on their feet.  Our breeder said it was great to see the personalities develop.  How is mum coping?  I bet they are loveable handfuls lol

----------


## Liz

Lovely to see these cute wee souls doing so well! :Grin:

----------


## kitty

> Oh they are so adorable and minds me when we got ours. It doesnt take long for them to get on their feet. Our breeder said it was great to see the personalities develop. How is mum coping? I bet they are loveable handfuls lol


 
Thats what i'm liking as well, you can see which one likes to get in about things that they shouldn't and which one  likes the most contact with us and just cheekyness its great  ::

----------


## kitty

Thanks Liz, Shelley and Teenybash.  I'm loving every minute of having them, even though i am constantly on the go cleaning up after them and getting them out of corners they shouldn't be in.  And despite not having a minute to myself at the moment i know that i am going to miss them when they are gone,  i might have to get myself a hobby to fill in the time  ::

----------


## kitty

Well thats all the puppies in their new homes now and doing fine, they have all gone to people i know so i can see all of them.  The house is very quiet now.

Mum has settled down well without them so we're just waiting a couple of weeks until her milk dries up and she's off to the vet to get spayed.  She seems relieved to have some time to herself again and she's getting her energy back now.

Thanks to everyone who has shown interest in the pups and mum  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

I'll bet the house is quiet! :Grin: 

It is good that you can see them all though and lovely that they are in good homes.
Well done for taking care of them and mum so well.

----------


## teenybash

Lovely that you will be able to see the puppies now that they are in their new homes...........I bet mummy dog will enjoy having her life back again and will be hoping for lots of cuddles... all to herself.
Well done you for coping with it all and finding lovely homes. :Smile:

----------


## rs 2k

We have 1 of the pups she is a wee cutie

here she is 

We called her Tia

----------


## kitty

> I'll bet the house is quiet!
> 
> It is good that you can see them all though and lovely that they are in good homes.
> Well done for taking care of them and mum so well.


Thanks Liz,  I'm so delighted with how well mum has coped with it all, she's been a real trooper, and she's actually managed to keep some weight on her instead of losing it all from feeding the pups  :Grin:

----------


## kitty

> Lovely that you will be able to see the puppies now that they are in their new homes...........I bet mummy dog will enjoy having her life back again and will be hoping for lots of cuddles... all to herself.
> Well done you for coping with it all and finding lovely homes.


 
Thanks teenybash. She is definately happy to have her life back and be getting the bulk of the attention again,  tbh she didn't even really seem to mind when they left.  :Grin:

----------


## carasmam

Glad everything went well and I bet mum will enjoy being the centre of attention again and getting some peace  :Grin:   It's great that you can keep in contact with the pups, it will good to see how their personalities develop as they grow up.
Well done on being a responsible breeder and having loving homes lined up for them too  :Grin:

----------


## kitty

Happy Birthday to all my little puppies who are a year old today  :Grin: 

Busby, JD, Ty, JJ, Jess and Tia

----------


## girnigoe

Wow I cant believe they are a year old already!! 

Happy Birthday to all...  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

> Wow I cant believe they are a year old already!! 
> 
> Happy Birthday to all...


 
Thanks Girnigoe.  I can't believe how quickly its gone either  :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

Would be lovely to see the birthday girl Tia, now that she is a big one year old................ :Smile:

----------


## rs 2k

Happy birthday to all the pups especially our Tia

Will try and get a pic tomorrow, she never sits still for a second  ::  but will try

----------


## Liz

Crikey that is scarey!

Yes photos please. :Grin:

----------


## rs 2k

Tried my hardest, she is a rascal as soon as camera comes out she is away  ::

----------


## teenybash

She is absolutely georgeous...............such a content, happy looking little lady. :Smile:

----------


## rs 2k

Thanx teenybash

She is a happy wee thing, so excitable never sits down, until camera comes out, she is so scared of it  ::  she just runs and hides, might be the flash 

But then again she is the same when u use your mobile, ask kitty, she often tries to get a pic with her mobile and she just runs away  ::

----------


## kitty

> Thanx teenybash
> 
> She is a happy wee thing, so excitable never sits down, until camera comes out, she is so scared of it  she just runs and hides, might be the flash 
> 
> But then again she is the same when u use your mobile, ask kitty, she often tries to get a pic with her mobile and she just runs away


Och tell me about it.  Dunno how many pics i've got of the back of her head or her bum as she's walking away. lol.  Well done for getting her to sit long enough  :Grin:

----------


## rs 2k

:: She was pinned down, can't u tell  ::  she looks so worried  ::

----------


## Liz

> She was pinned down, can't u tell  she looks so worried


Hee hee. You can't really tell. Just looks like her masters reassuring hands.
She is lovely. xx

----------

